# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du khách Việt Nam mắc bẫy tuk tuk ở Thái Lan - Du lịch Việt Nam

## hangnt

*Dù nhiều lần tới thăm Thái nhưng cựu người mẫu Thúy Vinh vẫn bị rơi vào bẫy của những người lái xe tuk tuk có vẻ ngoài thật thà.*



Cựu người mẫu Thúy Vinh.
Giữa tháng 3 vừa qua, Thúy Vinh và các bạn bất ngờ rơi vào một bẫy lừa tương tự "cơm tù" ở Việt Nam. Ngày 17/3, do muốn ăn cá nướng nhưng cửa hàng quen đóng cửa nên Thúy Vinh đã tìm tới quán mới theo lời giới thiệu của một lái xe tuk tuk.

Trước khi đi, lái xe nói rất kỹ về nhà hàng, nào là có cá nướng, hải sản, giá cả hợp lý. Không chỉ thế, dù trải qua chặng đường đi khá dài, nhưng lái xe chỉ lấy có 40 bath (28.000 đồng). Một mức giá thật khó tin khi bạn di chuyển ở thủ đô Bangkok.

Nhà hàng hải sản trông không sang trọng, cũng không bình dân, khá sạch sẽ nhưng không có nhiều khách. Hai vị khách Việt Nam gọi ra hai chai Cocacola, một đĩa cải xào, một con cua sốt, một đĩa hấp gồm tôm, sò huyết, sò lông, mực nướng dành cho hai người.

[CENTER]

Du khách thường nhờ các lái xe tuk tuk tư vấn điểm ăn chơi nhưng bạn vẫn nên cảnh giác để tránh bị rơi vào bẫy.[/CENTER

Đồ ăn cũng bình thường nhưng người phục vụ thì dễ thương, ăn xong anh ấy đem cái hóa đơn thanh toán cho mình cũng cực kỳ "dễ thương" với giá 4.470 bath (3,1 triệu đồng). Sốc với mức giá đó nhưng không còn cách nào khác, Thúy Vinh đành đưa 5.000 bath (3,5 triệu đồng) để thanh toán nhưng cũng không thấy tiền thừa trả lại. Sau đó, anh phục vụ giải thích: "Tiền phục vụ là 500 bath".

Trên taxi về nhà, Thúy Vinh được bác tài giải thích về mức giá khủng của quán: "Nhà hàng trả cho người lái xe tuk tuk 30% tiền bữa ăn". Đó là lý do ông lái xe tuk tuk chỉ tính có 40 bath tiền di chuyển.

Không chỉ có Thúy Vinh, chị Hà ở Hà Nội cũng suýt rơi vào bẫy của những người lái xe tuk tuk có vẻ ngoài thật thà. Trong lần sang Thái vào dịp Tết Âm lịch vừa qua, chị cùng các bạn quyết định đi khu phố Tàu (Chinatown) để thưởng thức hải sản vốn nổi tiếng vừa ngon vừa rẻ, hợp với khẩu vị của người Việt.

Một anh tuk tuk ven đường cho biết, đang vào ngày Tết nên khu phố này vắng vẻ, ít người bán hàng và đề nghị giới thiệu cho một quán ăn ngon không kém, giá cả phải chăng, cũng không quá xa. Vẻ mặt đáng tin cậy của anh tuk tuk đã khiến nhóm chị Hà quyết định thử đi khám phá chỗ mới. Khoản tiền trả cho anh tài cũng không đáng mấy so với chặng đường đi khá dài.



Thái Lan nổi tiếng với các món nộm khác nhau.
Tới nơi, thấy quán vắng vẻ, lại không có nhiều món đúng khẩu vị, chị Hà quyết định đi Chinatown vì nhớ ra khu phố Tàu ở Singapore vẫn rất đông đúc vào dịp Tết Âm lịch. Anh tuk tuk từ chối đưa đi và còn nhắc đi nhắc lại, khu phố nghỉ Tết hết rồi. Người chủ nhà hàng cũng ra nói chuyện với nội dung tương tự.

Bắt taxi tới Chinatown, chị Hà bất ngờ trước không khí đông vui, sầm uất nơi đây. Các hàng quán mở còn nhiều hơn thường lệ, người dân Bangkok đi lại nhộn nhịp. Hôm đó, cả nhóm ăn uống và vui chơi, chụp hình tới khuya vẫn chưa thấy ngớt người.

Nếu có dịp sang Thái Lan, bạn nên cẩn thận kiểm tra kỹ các thông tin về hàng quán, không nên tin ngay mọi lời tư vấn dù "đất nước của nụ cười" này vốn nổi tiếng thân thiện, mến khách bởi ở đâu cũng có người tốt, người xấu.



_(Sưu tấm)_
_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## jhonnyboy

Hjc đúng là kinh nghiệm xương máu cho anh em nào đi sang TL  :cuoi1:

----------


## quanghuy00

Cũng may là chưa có điều gì đáng tiếc xảy ra, đi 1 mình như vậy cũng khá nguy hiểm

----------


## anhduc83

Đi đâu chả có kiểu Cò này... Nên cảnh giác ở mọi nơi... nhiều kinh nghiệm xương máu đã nói đến rồi

----------


## dung89

Đấy đi nhiều còn bị lừa thì gà như mình hông  biết thế nào  :cuoi1:

----------

